# Need to move a tub drain to line up with a new tub, is it ok to do this... *PICS*



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

I need to move a tub drain 1" to the left - I'm replacing my cast iron w/ a fiberglass unit. The cast iron tub's drain was 1" off centered, which accounts for the inch difference to the new drain in the fiberglass unit. The drain runs below the floor which is actually exposed in my garage. The pipe runs down from the alcove and about 5 feet to a drum trap then into the main. The drain line is 1"1/2 copper. Here's how I see moving the drain - someone please tell me if there is anything wrong with doing this:

Cut the 1"1/2 copper. Sweat on a threaded female adapter, transition to pvc. Add a 22deg elbow somewhere along the pipe depending on what length would achieve the desired location. and run the drain pipe in pvc up to the tub through the floor. Any probs w/ that? Especially with adding a 22 deg bend in a drain line? Any better ideas? Thanks.

Here are some pics of the drain pipe


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes you could do that, but may I make a suggestion? Use a fernco connector instead of sweating the copper. This is a rubber sleeve with hose clamps that will make the transition from Copper to ABS much more easy. Also, if you cut the copper further away from the tub you could simply pull it over to where you need it, because the fernco has some 'give' in it. I'd be sorely tempted to get rid of the drum trap and replace it with a p-trap below the tub, but can't tell from the pics if you have enough fall available to you. Perhaps a real plumber will have some advice on that.


----------



## R&D Tile (Feb 6, 2006)

Where's the P-Trap and how does the water flow up into that other fitting?, never saw it like that one.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

@ Bonus - If I use the rubber tansition, would it be a problem that I would be leaving an edge inside the rubber in the way of drainage flow? A lip that might build up hair or something? Otherwise that sounds like a better idea than mine. 

@ R&D - You've never seen one because they are not common. THey are also not code to use anymore in most places. Frankly they suck, But I think I'll be leaving it, not much of a fall - probably why they used it in the first place. To answer your question where is the P trap? Its not used. The drum trap is used in place of the Conventional P trap. Water flows up much the same way a p trap works, just a much longer section of pipe holds the trapped water. If you've never seen one, hope it stays that way...


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah you see those old traps sometimes, I've always cut them out and replaced with new. But if it ain't broke don't fix it, and it's not as if it's buried or can't be got at in the future.

When you cut the pipe make sure to ream the edge so that there are no burrs to catch anything on the ABS or copper and you'll be fine. You could also put a cleanout where the pipe 90's just below the tub, but the Fernco can be removed with little difficulty if it was ever required.


----------



## J187 (May 19, 2006)

Fernco worked perfectly. Just the right amount of wiggle room to get the drain over. DWV pipe hanger to keep it in place where I need it and voila, the solution to a plaguing problem. Bonus, many thanks for the jumpstart, I'm up against a deadline and I was stalled!


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Bonus said:


> Yeah you see those old traps sometimes, I've always cut them out and replaced with new. But if it ain't broke don't fix it, and it's not as if it's buried or can't be got at in the future.
> 
> When you cut the pipe make sure to ream the edge so that there are no burrs to catch anything on the ABS or copper and you'll be fine. You could also put a cleanout where the pipe 90's just below the tub, but the Fernco can be removed with little difficulty if it was ever required.


Yep i got one of those traps all copper in my crawl space to my second bathroom bathtub. The first bathroom has be repiped underneath all pvc so the plumber just did away with that. Also i know exactly what your talking about telling this guy to do. My plumber did the same exact thing when making a pvc transition to old copper. You do it with a big piece of rubber and then he installed a couple clamps.


----------

